# mini fridge incubators



## Rhetoric (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi all. I've noticed an increase in free (non-cooling) mini fridges on CL... I have tons of free time since I'm off work with an injury. I was wondering how much effort would need to be put forth to turn one into an incubator... I don't breed anything, I just thought if it wasn't too hard and not too costly it might be a fun way to put some of my spare time to use... Who knows I might even turn around and sell it. I've seen a few tutorials online, some people use heat coils, others have used UTH pads. It seems like there are a few ways to go about doing this. Anyone ever make one before? Is it worth trying for a little side project or more of a waste since I don't breed anything?

Here are a few links I've seen..
http://www.pangeareptile.com/forums/showthread.php?t=26933
http://www.redtailboa.net/forums/how-tos-tutorials/65305-egg-incubator-mini-fridge.html


It doesn't look like I can find the UTH tutorial but I've seen it before.. Sorry for all the posts recently I get SOOO bored.. I've been stuck at home since new years eve lol.


----------



## Jason (Apr 7, 2011)

i've got a buddy who is starting to try and breed ball python morphs. He found a free wine chiller on craigslist, which is pretty awesome because it has windows (insulated, of course)
he used flexwatt and 2 cpu fans. It actually keeps a pretty steady temperature, doesn't fluctuate more than 1-2 degrees. he did get the best thermostat on the market tho. i don't know that you could make any money off making them tho, just simply because they aren't hard for the average joe to put together. 
have fun!


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 7, 2011)

Jason said:


> i've got a buddy who is starting to try and breed ball python morphs. He found a free wine chiller on craigslist, which is pretty awesome because it has windows (insulated, of course)
> he used flexwatt and 2 cpu fans. It actually keeps a pretty steady temperature, doesn't fluctuate more than 1-2 degrees. he did get the best thermostat on the market tho. i don't know that you could make any money off making them tho, just simply because they aren't hard for the average joe to put together.
> have fun!



Yeah thats sort of what I figured it doesn't look too hard to put it together. It might be fun to just build one for the heck of it. Do you know if it was very time consuming for your friend to put theirs together? It doesn't seem like it would take too long.


----------



## Jason (Apr 7, 2011)

not really, i think it only took him a couple hours altogether.


----------

